# No playoff thread?............



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think Smurfs vs. Kings in the final. Its a long shot, but I think the Kings have underachieved all season and they are a sleeping giant..........


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We've decided that since the most important teams have become the most impotent teams, there will be no NHL playoffs this year.

That is all.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The Pens vs Philly series is going to be great. 

Amazing that Florida is placed 3rd in the east by only winning 46% of their games. 

It's really hard to predict winners this year, every team has been inconsistent at times, and all seem to have some weaknesses. If I have to pick, I'll go with Pitt vs Vancouver for the final.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

This was a sad year if your a Leafs fan


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

copperhead said:


> This was a sad year if your a Leafs fan


I think they're used to it by now.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> The Pens vs Philly series is going to be great.


Ohh heck yes! I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I think Smurfs vs. Kings in the final. Its a long shot, but I think the Kings have underachieved all season and they are a sleeping giant..........


Dunno, they have great goaltending but can't score. I think Vanc rolls them 4-0 or 4-1. Then Luongo explodes & gets yanked in round 2.


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm a Flyers fan so really pulling for them... I think they can beat Pittsburgh but I seem to be alone in thinking that haha. Either way should be a great series and very much looking to tomorrow night when it al begins. If I wasn't such a homer I'd probably say Nashville for the Cup... they've got great goaltending and D, I'll be interested to see how they do against Detroit.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

LA is lucky to even be at the playoffs without having to buy tickets.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Go bruins go !!!


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing if the Sens can win their series against the Rangers. It's possible, I'd say.

I might catch some of the Vancouver series, but the games are on pretty late for those of us on EDT.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Sens are looking good. Canucks are looking great. Vancouver all the way (for the Leaf fans ... Vancouver's that little town on the west coast with the good hockey team). :-D


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I stopped watching hockey when I was a teenager. Since then, I have watched the Edmonton run of a couple of years ago where they lost in the finals, and last year with Vancouver's nightmare named Thomas. 

I will be watching most of the Vancouver games this year because since last year I have a group of keeners, mostly my musician friends, and we will got together to watch the games and have BBQ's. I find that kind of event quite enjoyable, even my wife got in on it for a few games. 

I cheer for Vancouver because I live in BC and all my friends are fans of course, but I don't have a big emotional investment in the outcome.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Having a hard time getting into hockey when the weather's so nice. I'm so old I remember when the playoffs began before baseball season.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a Canucks fan since day 1. It would be great to see an all Canadian final.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hummingway said:


> Sens are looking good. Canucks are looking great. Vancouver all the way (for the Leaf fans ... Vancouver's that little town on the west coast with the good hockey team). :-D


Thank you.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> I predict a goaltending controversy in Vancouver.
> 
> And I predict the earth will continue to circle the sun.


Does the sun still circle Maple Laff Gardens?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluesmostly said:


> I have watched the Edmonton run of a couple of years ago where they lost in the finals


That was six years ago--2006--and the last time they were in the playoffs--doesn't seem that long ago--does it?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Does the sun still circle Maple Laff Gardens?


HAHAHAHAHA did you see the apology letter from ownership, and the 'poor poor pitiful me' press conference with BBurke? HAHAHAHA


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

zontar said:


> That was six years ago--2006--and the last time they were in the playoffs--doesn't seem that long ago--does it?


holy crap you are right zontar! 6 years ago! seems like a couple only, but that is almost a whole new generation of players for a hockey team.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> Having a hard time getting into hockey when the weather's so nice. I'm so old I remember when the playoffs began before baseball season.


It was great when the season was 50 games. I remember longing for the season to start again so much that it almost hurt. I'm still as much a hockey fan as I was when I was a kid but I find myself waiting for the season to end instead of longing for it to start.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

zontar said:


> That was six years ago--2006--and the last time they were in the playoffs--doesn't seem that long ago--does it?


I still think Edmonton would have won that series if the refs would have kept Carolina from running into Roloson. As soon as Roloson was out it took the wind right out of the Oilers sails.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I am stunned to see that Orpik is in the lineup in Pittsburgh tonight. I was sure that he would have been suspended for that knee on knee in New York.

The NHL is going to keep on being wishy washy with their stuff I guess.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are two great and close games tonight so far in Nashville and Pittsburgh.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> I am stunned to see that Orpik is in the lineup in Pittsburgh tonight. I was sure that he would have been suspended for that knee on knee in New York.
> 
> The NHL is going to keep on being wishy washy with their stuff I guess.


You and me both, knee on knee shots have no place in the game. They're career ending.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> There are two great and close games tonight so far in Nashville and Pittsburgh.


The tides sure turned in the Pit vs Phi game. This will be a great series.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> I still think Edmonton would have won that series if the refs would have kept Carolina from running into Roloson. As soon as Roloson was out it took the wind right out of the Oilers sails.


And the Flames scored a go ahead goal in game 6 in 2004 that wasn't counted--they still could have lost the game, but the did score a goal that didn't count.

Ultimately though--neither team won, so we have had to deal with it and move on.

(Although I still hear Sabres fans complain about Brett Hull's OT goal in game 6 in 1999.)


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

What's up with the Canucks??? I can't believe I stayed up to watch that game.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The Canucks ran into the 2012 Stanley Cup champs............


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> The Canucks ran into the 2012 Stanley Cup champs............


Easy big fella! I don't think that Quick (and he's very good) can carry them to the Cup. There are a lot of teams out there with firepower and the ability to crowd and crash the net that will make the Kings a distant memory. The Canucks have to stay out of the penalty box and take a few shots on net. Who would have thought LA would have outshot them? And this time, they can't blame Luongo. He made some great saves especially in the first 10 minutes of the first period.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

yeah, watched the Canucks game - way too much time in the penalty box for them. When they were 5 on 5 I thought Vancouver outplayed them for the most part. If I were the coach, I'd be having a talk with the boys about some of those nasty, unnecessary penalties for sure.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Those first two periods were ugly. Particularly the second. The fourth liners have to keep out of the box. 17 minutes in penalties?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd actually love to see the Kings win...or the Blues. Something different. 

I was thinking how great a Philly vs L.A. final would be today. If Philly won I'd be happy...I just love the 'tweet' that came out of the L.A. Kings official Twitter thing last night: "To all of the Canadians outside of British Columbia...you're welcome!".

That cracked me up!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Morkolo said:


> You and me both, knee on knee shots have no place in the game. They're career ending.


I think they are going to get wishy washy on a lot of things...there will likely be a suspension for that hit from behind in the Vancouver game but in the Detroit game as the time was running out, Webber punched Zetterburg in the head and then grabbed his head & smashed it into the glass. There should be a suspension there but there probably won't be. It was 2 'head shots' and time was expiring. Pretty crappy IMO.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I think they are going to get wishy washy on a lot of things...there will likely be a suspension for that hit from behind in the Vancouver game but in the Detroit game as the time was running out, Webber punched Zetterburg in the head and then grabbed his head & smashed it into the glass. There should be a suspension there but there probably won't be. It was 2 'head shots' and time was expiring. Pretty crappy IMO.


$2500 fine, no suspension.

I think partly the low penalty was because it was 'tit for tat', Zet had hit Weber from behind as part of that play.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

and again,,,,,,


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

mechanic said:


> I am too. That is, untill the flyers head hunt Crosby into retirement. Then not so much.


I wish they'd just play hockey. All the crap they do so that the best players can't be the best just ruins the game. Head shots are the worst of it but all the crap after the whistles too.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd love to see much bigger rinks so there would be much more passing, and wide open plays, and cut the 2 line pass bullshit...........


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

how about if they just got rid of the off-side rule and opened up the ice - it would totally change the game and the strategies and make it really hard for mediocre, bully teams to hold down and trap the talented offensive players. 

More scoring, more risk taking, no linesmen (union would have an issue with all those lay-offs), and a lot less penalties I am guessing. 

I don't know if it is a reasonable solution you shouldn't be able to push, shove, and hold your way to a Stanley Cup Trophy IMO. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hummingway said:


> I wish they'd just play hockey. All the crap they do so that the best players can't be the best just ruins the game. Head shots are the worst of it but all the crap after the whistles too.


I agree, wholeheartedly. Last year I stopped watching because of the way the Bruins were playing the intimidation game. That's not hockey; it's more like roller derby if anyone remembers that stupid thing they used to put on TV.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

bluesmostly said:


> how about if they just got rid of the off-side rule and opened up the ice - it would totally change the game and the strategies and make it really hard for mediocre, bully teams to hold down and trap the talented offensive players.
> 
> More scoring, more risk taking, no linesmen (union would have an issue with all those lay-offs), and a lot less penalties I am guessing.
> 
> ...


It would certainly change the game but I think you'd have guys standing in front of the net waiting for the rink long pass. This page NHL History shows the blue lines being introduced in 1911; note there wasn't any nets before 1900. Imagine the arguments over whether it went in or not before then!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

hummingway said:


> It would certainly change the game but I think you'd have guys standing in front of the net waiting for the rink long pass. This page NHL History shows the blue lines being introduced in 1911; note there wasn't any nets before 1900. Imagine the arguments over whether it went in or not before then!


Indeed, and hanging out at the opponent's net would put your own team at a defensive disadvantage too, so who stays back, when and why would factor in big time. Teams would be built around a totally different approach to winning rather than just stacking teams with bullies, which seems to work quite well in the playoffs in particular, esp with the refereeing the way it is often handled.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm just loving the Flyers right now. For a team that everyone says is dirty, they have not been the dirty team in their current match up. Fantastic play against the star-studded Pens.

The St Louis game vs San Jose last night was awesome. It started slow and built up...with San Jose playing dirty and St Louis coming out on top. A battle royal at the end of the game sent San Jose packing with some hurting players with hurting pride. Polak was firing punches that looked like missiles...I thought that his arm was going to fly right off of his shoulder.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Disgraceful brutality


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

doggoned that diving team picture just cracked me up! esp the girls in the front row. brilliant! thanks keto! could be the last game tonite, I'm gonna make some popcorn and watch the drama... see you after the game.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

delete some more


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Canucks are still alive, and they played well... 3 more to go...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I went to the Detroit / Nashville game on Tuesday night. It was actually pretty dull hockey. I wish I had been at the Pittsburgh / Philly game last night.

Lots of action there.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I haven't watched the Senators pretty much all season. The Sens/Rangers series has been good so far, though. I was pleased to see the boxing:hockey ratio has changed since last week. The Senators still don't seem to have mastered the art of having someone on the other side of the net to take a pass, but they're getting better. I look forward to the morale boost they'll get from Daniel Alfredsson's return....assuming he returns.


----------



## Pink Elephant (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Pink Elephant said:


>


It's encouraging to see they haven't lost their sense of humour in Winnipeg, even though they've never made it out of the first round of the NHL playoffs. Well done I say.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

edited for pr


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This playoff season reminds me of the that classic line,... "Went to fights last night and a hockey game broke out."


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The Pens and Flyers series was rough, it seems that they are back to playing hockey now.
March of the Penguins, I posted that on FB. 8)

I think that they do stand a chance now, the momentum has swung the other way.
They did pummel them the last game in Philly. It should be interesting.

With Rinne playing the way he is, the Predators look like contenders out of the east.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> With Rinne playing the way he is, the Predators look like contenders out of the east.


If Phx and LA win their series (both teams are up 3 - 1), the Preds will meet Phx. Pretty easy trip to the western finals IMO.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, it seems as though Chicago should have spent some of their money on keeping that goalie they had for their Stanley Cup...they could have traded some of the expensive players for prospects and would be quite deep now.

Vancouver sucks, though had the 'other brother' been in from the start things could look a little different right now.

Philly will likely end it next game...I hope so anyway...#1 - I dislike the Pens #2 - as much of a NON fan of Sidney Crosby, more time away from hockey would be really good for him. He's too talented and too young to have his career end early from injury even though goofy Malkin almost did it last night.

St Louis is my horse right now. I love that team.

LA is looking good too.

I don't like the Rangers even though I have become a fan of Torts (and Lungquist is amazing).

It would be cool to see someone new win this year.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm of the same opinion, it's nice to have a different winner once in a while.
I'm not a big fan of dynasties, multiple winners.

Four games on last night and one in the afternoon, 
and only one game today? Afternoon game at that.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I'm of the same opinion, it's nice to have a different winner once in a while.
> I'm not a big fan of dynasties, multiple winners.
> 
> Four games on last night and one in the afternoon,
> and only one game today? Afternoon game at that.


This page NHL says 3 games.
Pitt-Phil is on as I type this
Was-NYR 3 EDT
Van-LA is tonight.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Rangers fan since I was a kid in the 60s. This years group is disappointing in the playoffs. Credit to the Sens but we look gassed, can't score goals or give Anderson any traffic. Too much effort in the regular season? Thanks goodness we have Lundquist to give us a chance every game. Win game 6 and anything goes.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.

I missed the first period, didn't even think of a noon game or check the site. doh

Oh well, Cindy and the boys are done. They did shake hands though. 8)


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Often the team who pushes too hard to finish on top gasses a bit. New York isn't ready. The Sens are a surprise and perhaps will make it to round 2...?

The St. Louis performance last night was great and the Philly win today was excellent too.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

and again editorial


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Sens came close. And for a team that everone expected to be where the Habs were this year, that's not too shabby.

I have no idea what was up with the ice this evening. Passes didn't go where they were supposed to, and people were falling down all over the place.

I didn't see the 2nd period in the previous game, but was told that the goalie interference call against Nick Foligno was a bogus call that resulted in a 5-on-3 for the Rangers, and a a derailing goal as a result. The officiating was a bit better this evening, but twas not to be.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Ottawa was really good this year, and it was supposed to be a rebuilding year. 

They went further in the playoffs than any Canadian team and I'm sure they'll be even better next year.

Rangers vs Caps will be a good series. Holtby is playing incredibly for the Caps. 

The western series will be great as well. I haven't seen many since they're so late; but when they play in the central time zone it won't be so bad.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I think Smurfs vs. Kings in the final. Its a long shot, but I think the Kings have underachieved all season and they are a sleeping giant..........


Smurfs vs. Kings in the final.............


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, I was just looking at the NHL site and noting the teams who remain.


Yawn.



It's hard to keep any interest at this point.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

They're not normally the teams I'd watch either, but Claude Giroux has been incredible all year, so I'll be watching the Philly series. Also, Holtby and the Caps have been surprisingly good, so that series should be fun.

I hear good things about the Blues, Preds and Kings but so far their games have been on too late here. Some don't start until almost midnight Atlantic time.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Round 2
East
Capitals - Rangers - should be Rangers in a walk, but I thought that first round too.
Devils - Flyers - depends if NJ can ramp up the physical came, otherwise Flyers beat them up for 2 games and coast to easy victory

West
Predators - Coyotes - you saw it here first, Predators for the cup.
Kings - Blues - gonna be a low scoring series, could be boring. Would like to see LA come out of it, they played really well 1st round, reality is probably St. Louis


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Round 2
> East
> Capitals - Rangers - should be Rangers in a walk, but I thought that first round too.
> Devils - Flyers - depends if NJ can ramp up the physical came, otherwise Flyers beat them up for 2 games and coast to easy victory
> ...


I actually hope you're right.

I'll be in Nashville next month for about a week. If they're still playing I may catch a game.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay, since almost none of the teams that I liked made it through the first round, here are the teams that I like (that's "like" - not "think will win") for the second round:

Washington
New Jersey
St. Louis
Meh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Okay, since almost none of the teams that I liked made it through the first round, here are the teams that I like (that's "like" - not "think will win") for the second round:
> 
> Washington
> New Jersey
> ...


Now that I know that Hal Gill is a Predator, I'll replace that "Meh." with Nashville - though I don't care enough to stay up to watch the overtime...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

My personal 'dislike' team right now is the Predators. Weber's reaction when asked about ramming Zetterberg's head into the glass sealed that for me. He should have been out for the rest of the playoffs. Since he isn't, he and his team cvan take the brunt of my personal voodoo.

I like Washington and I have since Ovechkin came into the NHL. Great hockey skill and fantastic sense of humour. I didn't think they'd beat Boston but they did. Now I hope that they can beat New York.

The Blues are a good team and I would really like it if they did well but if Halak hadn't got injured and was still in - that would be like another shot at Montreal for letting him go.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Okay, since almost none of the teams that I liked made it through the first round, here are the teams that I like (that's "like" - not "think will win") for the second round:
> 
> Washington
> New Jersey
> ...


I pick "meh" to win the Cup. 

The game 7s were great (esp the 3rd period onwards of the NJ/Florida game) & I watched the Bruins get eliminated, but I am not staying inside on a sunny afternoon to watch hockey.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

It's interesting. The league seemed to allow more clutching and grabbing in the last quarter of the year and this is what we got out of it. I enjoy good defensive hockey but really prefer it in the context of a free flowing game.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

edit some more


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

mechanic said:


> It's not looking good for the Capitals ATM.
> Played basically 2 games of hockey and lost. oh well.


Yeah, I thought they were the better team for 5 periods, but seemed to run out of gas in the sixth...

Just one game though...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Holtby has been amazing, especially considering he's their 3rd string goalie.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

delete again


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Giroux should get a game or 2 minimum. 

The Flyers are down 3 to 1. I never would have thought that NJ would take this series but their goaltending has been better. 

It's been a very unpredictable playoff series all around.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

NB_Terry said:


> Giroux should get a game or 2 minimum.
> 
> The Flyers are down 3 to 1. I never would have thought that NJ would take this series but their goaltending has been better.
> 
> It's been a very unpredictable playoff series all around.


Not just their goaltending. They are first to almost every loose puck. They just want it more.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> . Its a long shot, but I think the Kings have underachieved all season and they are a sleeping giant..........


 I humbly bow in anticipation of your prophecy. I never would have thought the Kings would make it this far on the back of Quick. They have really started believing in themselves and have convinced their opposition that they are the real deal. Unbelievable.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

It has been an interesting playoff race for sure - who saw the Kings coming? I didn't....being a Canucks fan (don't hold it against me ;o) I though we would make quick work of them but at this point I'm starting to thin that they look unstoppable...


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

Delete again


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> I humbly bow in anticipation of your prophecy. I never would have thought the Kings would make it this far on the back of Quick. They have really started believing in themselves and have convinced their opposition that they are the real deal. Unbelievable.


The tools that they have and with Sutter's brain managing the bench...they are dangerous.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Smurfs vs. Kings in the final.............


Still sticking with the Kings and the Smurfs in the final.......


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is hockey still on


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Okay, since almost none of the teams that I liked made it through the first round, here are the teams that I like (that's "like" - not "think will win") for the second round:
> 
> Washington
> New Jersey
> ...





bw66 said:


> Now that I know that Hal Gill is a Predator, I'll replace that "Meh." with Nashville - though I don't care enough to stay up to watch the overtime...


Go Jersey!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Opened my first wax pack of cards around '68, but I've got to say it's starting to feel like '94. Let's go Rangers!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

deleted again,


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

LA is two games ahead...and Tim Thomas is a full-on Cuckoo bird.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

As I watched the last game, I mentioned in the OT that if NJ didn't win that one,
they might as well pack their golf clubs when they go to LA.

I hope they pull one out of the hat there.

LA has just been a juggernaut through these series.

Good call by Accept2. You came very close to calling both teams in the finals right from the start.
You were right about LA though. If they sweep this series, they'll have gone to the cup with two losses.
That'll be a hard record to equal again, nevermind beat.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

LA has an awesome team, and so do the Smurfs. I wonder if parity can hold if a couple of teams start to dominate. Both teams have alot of great young players.
I was surprised the Devils beat the Smurfs though. Brodeur is the greatest goalie ever to play the game. I guess he still has mileage left in him..........


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

It's certainly looking like LA is going to roll on through to the cup...BUT in last year's playoffs my Canucks won the first two games and then went on to lose the series so you just never know...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Yah, but that's the Canucks.
> 
> Just sayin'.


And who won game three each year?

Man--June is too late to playing hockey.

When I was a kid I wouldn't have said that or agreed with it, but as an adult--I believe it.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

zontar said:


> And who won game three each year?
> 
> Man--June is too late to playing hockey.
> 
> When I was a kid I wouldn't have said that or agreed with it, but as an adult--I believe it.


June is time for ball hockey.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

hummingway said:


> June is time for ball hockey.


Well, yeah...


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Yah, but that's the Canucks.
> 
> Just sayin'.



yeah but the last 3 years in a row the team that beat the Canucks went on to win the Stanley Cup - so appreantly the key to winning the cup is to beat the Canucks ;o) 

And yes, June is too late for hockey...I wish the footballl season started a little earlier...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

doriangrey said:


> yeah but the last 3 years in a row the team that beat the Canucks went on to win the Stanley Cup - so appreantly the key to winning the cup is to beat the Canucks ;o)


If that was the key then everyone would win the Stanley Cup.sdsre


Seriously though, does Luongo go this year or stay?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Normally I can't wait for the season to start, want it to last forever, and like 7 game playoff series. This year however, there's somehow less joy in hockey. A finals sweep by L.A. would put a merciful end to the year. 

As for next season, GO LEAFS GO!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd be _*very*_ surprised if he stayed!

I'm still hoping that New Jersey can at least make it interesting, but I really think that they're out of gas.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it depends on the offers that come up and if we get Schneider signed. We could see a punitive offer sheet for Schneider that makes keeping Luongo make more sense. Despite all the BS around him he is one of very few elite goalies in the league and I suspect there are some teams plotting how to get the best deal for him.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

They shouldnt be looking to dump him. You never know if Schnieder will turn out to be another Jim Carey or Andrew Raycroft. They have him on a long term contract. Just keep him.........


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, Vancouver should just hold onto Lou for at least another year.

Just start playing Schnieder more to see how it goes.

A dual split role usually never works, but you could have the luxury of seeing if Corey will pan out.
A better move than to have a golie that possibly doesn't pan out and a backup to him.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

The difficulty will be getting Corey signed at a price that makes it possible to keep both. Vancouver doesn't have a lot cap space.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

hummingway said:


> The difficulty will be getting Corey signed at a price that makes it possible to keep both. Vancouver doesn't have a lot cap space.


Yes, you're right. Coreys stock has certainly risen.

On the plus side, the finals are going back to NJ!


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I liked the way New Jersey played last night and what is there to say about Brodeur but wow?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

hummingway said:


> I liked the way New Jersey played last night and what is there to say about Brodeur but wow?


Not only that, but he truly _*enjoys*_ the game. Last night they showed a shot of him having a laugh after a skirmish around the net. On top of that, in every post game interview he is nothing but class!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I guess everyone knows the sleeping giant now.........


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think last nights game was a bit of a let down.

The five minute major was a bit much, considering that a very similar call was missed a few minutes earlier.

That's no way to win a game IMO. I think LA would have won either way, but maybe by one goal. That certainly turned the tide of the game.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm glad it's over. The least watched Stanley Cup Final in Television history. I read a book during the 2nd and 3rd period. Congratulations to the Kings.


P.S. The ratings showed that it was just one step higher in viewer volume than Swamp People last week. I think it ranked 71st.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The third team on the ice, The Zebras, certainly do affect what happens. LA was going to win anyway. If, in the finals, a team can't rise above the temptaion to become demoralized by falling behind or getting penalties, they hardly deserve to win. In spite of the calls, and linesmen getting in the way, nothing was going to stop Quick and company. 

I'm only sad for Brodeur, that guy deserved a better team out front, and a piece of the Conn Smythe, at least in spirit.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The best part of the series was seeing Brodeur and Quick hug and praise each other after the game last night.

I spent a good part of the series thinking "Wait a minute. THIS is the team that beat the team that beat MY team?".

But at least I get to take my beard off now. I started growing it in April, and with sweat season in full swing, it was time to come off. Took the chin part off this morning, so I'm rockin muttonchops for the moment. It involves too much precision shaving for my tastes or patience or aim, so the rest will probably come off by week's end. Besides, gotta make room for Movember, right?

The good news is that CFL season is just around the corner.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Playoffs were over when LA took out Vancouver in 5, showing just how powerful (and stingy) they can be. That Van team should have been a juggernaut this year. I hate them, but think it's the truth.

Brodeur has a rep for being a stuck up ignorant guy in person, but he does present himself well on TV.

Yay LA! the 'right' team won. I'm surprised the TV ratings were low, in part because isn't this exactly what the NHL wanted, a NY (NJ, close enough) - LA series? And a team from Glamour Central winning? I will say that, for a new or very casual fan, the early 2-1, 2-1, 2-1 games can't have been overly stimulating or compelling. I think it would take a certain level of sophistication about the game to 'get' how hard fought they were.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

LA Kings Savor Stanley Cup Win, But Coach Darryl Sutter Is Already Looking Ahead (VIDEO, PHOTOS)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The good news is that CFL season is just around the corner.


Truest words on this page!


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

keto said:


> Playoffs were over when LA took out Vancouver in 5, showing just how powerful (and stingy) they can be. That Van team should have been a juggernaut this year. I hate them, but think it's the truth.
> 
> Brodeur has a rep for being a stuck up ignorant guy in person, but he does present himself well on TV.
> 
> Yay LA! the 'right' team won. I'm surprised the TV ratings were low, in part because isn't this exactly what the NHL wanted, a NY (NJ, close enough) - LA series? And a team from Glamour Central winning? I will say that, for a new or very casual fan, the early 2-1, 2-1, 2-1 games can't have been overly stimulating or compelling. I think it would take a certain level of sophistication about the game to 'get' how hard fought they were.


I have to say that it might have been different if Sedin hadn't gotten clocked on the noggin, and consequently if Alain Vigneault hadn't misjudged the recovery time and the team hadn't played such a strange opening game. I attribute it to the fact the team was very disoriented by Daniel's absence and completely unprepared. It was Vigneault's job to get the team ready but a lot of staff had to be feeding him data on Sedin's recovery. The absence of a player like Sedin makes a huge difference in the way the lineup is affected and the coach needs to make adjustments but our coach was sure he was going to be on the bench for game one and realization dawned too late.

I found much of the hockey boring in the finals this year. It seems that the league wanted to slow the game down getting towards the end of the season and that rewards the teams with greater size. I understand they want to reduce injuries but slowing the game down isn't the answer in my opinion. They need to get serious about the elbow and shoulder pads these guys where, they are dangerous weapons, and in how they are used. Old time hockey wasn't played with those kind of pads; it wasn't played with helmets so you would have to be an idiot to play the way the game is played today, and if you did someone big and unpleasant would jump over the boards and give you a thrashing. The league claims to be keeping the spirit of the game alive but the game has changed so that the violence they are keeping alive has a very different result. 

The CFL is the best bang for your buck out there in my opinion. When I lived in Edmonton, about $120 would get you a whole season of football in the upper bleachers. Some games there'd be 60,000 folks carrying on and those darn Stampeder fans wearing watermelons on their heads and no shirt in -30. Don't they freeze to your skull? Loved every minute of it. Even the beer was a reasonable price!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Comparing hockey of today to years ago is kind of apples and oranges though.

Agreed, the gear has advanced, and should advence more as not to disable players.
The biggest difference though, imo, is the players.
They're, on average, bigger, stronger and faster. At least stronger and faster.

Since the game has turned into such a money racket, most players are taking their role with more responsibilty.
Meaning, working out on the break between seasons and generally trying to advance their skills.
Years ago, players would show up for training camp weezing and sweating before they even suited up.
You do that these days and you'll be taking the bus with the bush league.

I'm sure that I heard that Guy Lafleur used to have a smoke or two during intermissions.
He was one of the elite players of the time.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

sulphur said:


> I'm sure that I heard that Guy Lafleur used to have a smoke or two during intermissions.
> He was one of the elite players of the time.


I heard that the used to smoke on the *bench*.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

One year, they had to send John Anderson home to go on a diet. The coach thought he was eating too many donuts and was too fat to score 40 goals. That doesnt happen today..........


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Comparing hockey of today to years ago is kind of apples and oranges though.
> 
> Agreed, the gear has advanced, and should advence more as not to disable players.
> The biggest difference though, imo, is the players.
> ...


It is true that the players are more athletes and the teams more scientific about the game. The flower was a heavy smoker as were many of them. They used to drink a lot and occasionally someone would play when they were less then sober. Attitudes were different with less money on the table. A million bucks a year is apparently enough to make someone deliberately injure another person and destroy their career. The league could stop that sort of thing if they had the will.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

hummingway said:


> When I lived in Edmonton, about $120 would get you a whole season of football in the upper bleachers. Some games there'd be 60,000 folks carrying on and those darn Stampeder fans wearing watermelons on their heads and no shirt in -30. Don't they freeze to your skull? Loved every minute of it. Even the beer was a reasonable price!


You sure those weren't Roughrider fans?
I've only ever seen Roughrider fans with watermelons on their heads, both in person, and games on TV.
The watermelon's outer green colour matches their jerseys...


----------

